# Giant making affordable bikepacking gear for 2016



## Daniel Middleton (Nov 11, 2014)

I'm in Japan and have been looking for affordable bags for my first go at bikepacking. The prices are even lower in Japan so I'm going to try the whole "Scout" set.
Bags - Bike Gear | Giant Bicycles | United States


----------



## She&I (Jan 4, 2010)

Cool! Thanks for the heads up : )


----------



## Daniel Middleton (Nov 11, 2014)

Got the Large frame bag, pretty nice in my opinion, time will tell. Mine came with two bottom straps as well, which aren't shown on the website images. Three pockets with velcro inner protector. The Japanese price was only US$50!!
The handlebar bag comes with a 6L dry bag detachable with a velcro snag to keep it snug. I'm thinking I could use a 10L as well. no problem.
Still waiting on the 9L seatpack...but pretty happy so far!!


----------



## Ivan67 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the update on the gear; I chew through gear a great deal my self. Come back after some bush time and tell us how it is holding up,


----------



## Zoran (Jul 4, 2015)

Good find! Revelate Design will soon became what Arcteryx is. Some kind of reach Bikepacker toys.


----------



## dream4est (May 21, 2003)

Zoran said:


> Good find! Revelate Design will soon became what Arcteryx is. Some kind of reach Bikepacker toys.


You mean like how Blackburn showed up took the bikepack world by storm? I doubt Revelate or PR or anyone making bags, including super small time dorks like me just starting out, have anything to worry about based on one look at Giant's bags.

Cheap materials and untested designs. Sway. Etc.

You get what u pay for in bike bags.


----------



## dietz31684 (Mar 30, 2010)

While we're on the subject of new and cheap bags, I saw this the other day:

Robot Check

EDIT: Search this in amazon if you don't want to click the link "Kada Pak Ratt 2 Large"


----------



## TobyGadd (Sep 9, 2009)

dream4est said:


> You mean like how Blackburn showed up took the bikepack world by storm? I doubt Revelate or PR or anyone making bags, including super small time dorks like me just starting out, have anything to worry about based on one look at Giant's bags.
> 
> Cheap materials and untested designs. Sway. Etc.
> 
> You get what u pay for in bike bags.


Yup. There's a lot to be said for supporting the guys that helped launch this awesome sport by making revolutionary gear.


----------

